# How do you pronounce vaping?



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

In the nursing home crowd I hang out with e-cirgarettes don't get talked about much and so I have to confess I've never heard anyone say the word vaping. Can one of you more with it members suggest to me the correct pronunciation?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2015)

Think of the word tape. Substitute t with v.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks AC.

Are there any vapers on the forum?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

It's said vapeing.  The last audio clip on this page will pronounce it for you.  http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/us/pronunciation/english/vape  We have a friend that's trying to give up smoking and he's been vaping/using those e-cigarettes.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 18, 2015)

It's pronounced vay-ping over here. so far have not seen anyone actually using one, but hear they are popular.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 18, 2015)

My son finaly got back in state and came for dinner the other night. He`s trying to quit smoking and was vaping while he was here. Weird to see someone "smoking" in my house after all these years. Not really happy to see him take that up either-they don`t yet know how bad it might be for you. But,he`s past 3 x 6 as they say,so nothing I can do about it....


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2015)

Just saw a blurb on CNN that said vaping has increased in popularity something like 300% among teens, and that the flavor compounds used in the synthetic "smoke" liquid, such as various aldehydes, may be safe for consumption as food but not inhaled.


----------

